
Lean Startup Stack: Free Software Products for Bootstrapping Startups - jmsheldon
https://medium.com/siliconcfo/the-lean-startup-stack-free-software-products-for-bootstrapping-startups-dd212c6ed5b7
======
danial
Tools need to be evaluated against your long term goals. It won't be easy to
migrate and will likely face lock-in later. Consider the following before
picking the right tool for your business.

Make sure the tools you choose give you the option to scale or remain cost-
effective at scale. Some free tools can easily cost more in the long run.

If you are not sure, you might be pleasantly surprised by how well a
spreadsheet works for now. This will give you a chance to delay the decision
until you have more information.

~~~
jmsheldon
Solid advice. Many of the tools listed that are "free" simply have a free
tier. The free option could very be the wrong option, and it may make more
sense to pay a little bit to start off with the right tools.

